# Looking for opinions please



## Nomejoda (May 6, 2013)

So from what I have read thus far, this board is not a fan of ology. I am a member over there along with a few other AAS boards but have yet to take the dive and send my money to anyone. I did get pushed to pinn and aml over there tho. I now realize I need to slow down cause I'm going to get screwed. I'm not new to the AAS scene but I am new to purchasing over the net. I have normally used a local guy, but last batch I got was underdosed. I got labs done and total test had only moved 150. So, this began my search for gear online.

Anyway, enough of background garbage and onto why I am creating this thread. My question is, has anyone ever used 3j for diet plans? He isn't considered as a sponsor there (I dont know for sure) but he appears to be the only one there with services. Any feedback here?


----------



## Four1Thr33 (May 6, 2013)

Have not used him.. But we have our own diet company called Helios 
U will get nothing but great reviews on our guys


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 6, 2013)

were also not at war with ology alot of us come from there.We just do thing differently around these parts like for example we dont have sources here


----------



## grind4it (May 6, 2013)

To answer your question; yes. I have used 3J. Honestly, it was literally a copy and paste diet. The weekly photos were a joke. I don't think he/they even looked at them. I'm also convenced that he/they are using or are offshore...English was not the first language. 

So I guess the question is would I recommend 3J? If you don't know dick about nutrition then it won't be a complete waste of money. If you have a clue it will be a total waste. Unfortantly, ology like many of the other sites are a gateway site. They exsit and make there revenue from newbies. With that said a guy just getting into this game will get things from that environment. 

I'm guessing that you have been in the game a while as indicated by your stament that you were buying your gear at your local gym. If you already know the importance of nutrition you will get very little for your money. I worked with 3J a couple of years ago and thing may have changed...back then it was a one trick pony. Bulk/cut. He was not using carb cycling or any other strategies other than fatten you up and starve you out.

My two cents.

Also, welcome. I hope you stick around
Grind


----------



## Azog (May 6, 2013)

grind4it said:


> To answer your question; yes. I have used 3J. Honestly, it was literally a copy and paste diet. The weekly photos were a joke. I don't think he/they even looked at them. I'm also convenced that he/they are using or are offshore...English was not the first language.
> 
> So I guess the question is would I recommend 3J? If you don't know dick about nutrition then it won't be a complete waste of money. If you have a clue it will be a total waste. Unfortantly, ology like many of the other sites are a gateway site. They exsit and make there revenue from newbies. With that said a guy just getting into this game will get things from that environment.
> 
> ...



X2. I was a 3j client as well.  Complete shit.


----------



## Spongy (May 6, 2013)

more than happy to help when the time comes.


----------



## Nomejoda (May 6, 2013)

I was getting my diets from Mike Davies but they were very static. I believe it was a cut and paste job also. I contacted 3J not for myself but for my wife. She isn't into body building but looking for something flexible with great variety. 3J told me his plan was customized to her and it also came with workouts and coaching. He also stated each meal would have about 3 choices. Decided to go with a carb cycling program and I purchased from him on 4/27. Have yet to receive a diet or a workout. 

Trying to give the guy time to actually do what he says, but if I haven't received anything from him by week's end I'm going to put paypal to work on getting my $$ back.


----------



## Nomejoda (May 6, 2013)

Spongy said:


> more than happy to help when the time comes.



I saw your sample diet with your excel macro. If this doesn't work out I will be emailing you soon.


----------



## Jada (May 7, 2013)

Just to add my 2cents , I also have used 3j service in the past. I was able to lean up but also lost some quality muscle. On my first trial right now with Helios I've drop fat faster than what I did with 3j plus here's the crazy part.... I'm eating carbs:-0


----------



## Devil1 (May 7, 2013)

very good info, sorry to hijack but i might use some of the knowledge i gained here and look into Helios a little more that i already had.


----------



## JOMO (May 7, 2013)

Proud Helios Client here as well. 

I haven't used 3J but seems like some of our brothers here have and their opinion is clear as day.


----------



## TheLupinator (May 7, 2013)

The only thing better than Spongy in the kitchen is Spongy In Da Club


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 7, 2013)

Why is this in underground labs, scammers and info collectors section? Whichever mod puts this in the correct forum wins a prize.


----------



## DF (May 7, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why is this in underground labs, scammers and info collectors section? Whichever mod puts this in the correct forum wins a prize.




I hope it's a date with Herm!


----------



## Nomejoda (May 10, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why is this in underground labs, scammers and info collectors section? Whichever mod puts this in the correct forum wins a prize.



Thought about putting it in the diet section; however, with the opinions on ology located in this section I felt it appropriate. 

I got the diet but haven't gotten the workout. Its a carb cycle plan and does have choices for each meal. I haven't keyed in to see macros yet.


----------



## tkasch (May 10, 2013)

ive used pinn and its garbage! and as far as diet advice from 3j or anybody... not sure why anyone would pay for that? diet is common sense, eat more to gain weight, eat less to lose and adjust as needed. unprocessed foods are best. not much more to it


----------

